# HKS DCS NCS RAL PANTONE EM, Bahnhof bauche Hilfe.



## SevenFEETunder (18. März 2004)

Hab da Murks gemacht.

Habe einen Flyer gebastelt und die Farben vom Digiproof waren bei weiten von dem entfernt was ich eigentlich haben wollte.  

Zum 1. Ich habe keinen Plan wie ich die Werte vom Digiproof in Photoshop eintragen muß damit die in CMYK ungefähr so auf meinem Monitor aussehen, wie dann im Druck. Habe den ganzen Tag lang gebastelt und Probiert ich weiß nicht weiter.

Dann meine 2. Frage habe mir nach der Aktion dann doch Überlegt einen Farbfächer zu Kaufen. Die Sind ja mal s****** Teuer und da möchte ich nicht Umbedingt das falsche Material kaufen.

Ich suche Aufjedenfall ein Farbfächer mit N und K. Z wäre auch schön aber muß net. Also wäre ich mit den HKS dingern "glaube ich" ja ganz Gut bedient.

Dann habe ich DCS (CMYK) gesehn  und sehe da dieses Mini Set coated  + uncoated + newspaper was ich auch ganz Gut gefunden habe.  Wie auch das CMYK Professional und x andere Tabellen. "Könnte" ja auch das Richtige sein.

Ich suchte weiter fand dann noch RAL und PANTONE womit ich dann echt nichts mehr Anfangen konnte. Was nun nicht heißt das ich umbedingt was mit DCS oder HKS anfangen kann. Wenn es dann im end Effekt um den Druck geht.  

Was BRAUCHE ich eigentlich umbedingt?
Also wir machen unter wie oben bereits genannt Photoshop Flyer VKparten usw.
Mit Drucklack oder Ohne auch auf Kunstpapier, wie auch Normalpapier. Habe aber keine Lust die Fächer zu kaufen 
a) Festzusellen diesen Fächer kannste du überhaupt nicht gebrauchen. Weil der für Papyrus ist.;-)
b) diesen die Farben stehen doch schon in dem anderen Fächer.


Haltet mich für Blöde, so komme ich mir auch echt vor. Mit Web oder Screen Sachen würde mir das nicht passieren.

Danke auch erst mal für's Lesen und für die hoffentlich Hilfe.


----------



## Funball (18. März 2004)

Also so richtig weiss ich jetzt nich was du eigentlich willst . Aber ich habe das so verstanden das du nach einen geeigneten Farbfächer für deinen Flyerdruck suchst.

Da ich Drucker bin hoffe ich das ich Dir ein wenig weiter helfen kann . 

Ich glaube der einzig interessante Fächer für Dich, ist der Pantone Fächer . Das sind Farben die man im Offsetdruck sehr gut anmischen kann und die wir auch für unsere Farbanstimmung gebrauchen . Sicher gibt es da immer Unterschiede da du natürlich auch berücksichtigen musst auf welchen Papier du Drucken willst z.B. coated oder uncoated. (gestrichenes Papier oder ungestrichenes. Oder Hochglanz Papier, Folie oder wie auch immer . Da du auch sehr gut mit Pantone- farben in Photoshop arbeiten kannst ist es natürlich für den Drucker von Vorteil wenn Du ihm die Farbangabe anhand der Pantone Nummer übermittelst. Diese Farben benutzt du aber sowieso nur für Sonderfarben. Der 4C Satz ergibt sich ja von selbst . Soweit ich weiss kostet der Pantone Fächer um die 40 Euro .
Alle anderen Fächer sollten für dich eher uninteressant sein sprich RAL oder z.B HKS Z . Ich würde dir empfehlen arbeite mit dem Pantone Fächer dann weiss auch jeder Drucker was gemeint ist .

MFG Funball


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. März 2004)

Hi,

sehr empfehlen kann ich dir die Produkte des "DTP Studios".
Ich selbst nutze schon seit langer Zeit den "Digitalen Farbatlas", der in der
DeLuxe-Version mit gedrucktem Prozessfarbenfächer CMYK sowohl auf
gestrichenem als auch ungestrichenem Papier und einem HKS K Fächer
geliefert wird.
Die Software "Digitaler Farbatlas" gibt dir die Möglichkeit z.B. aus sRGB und CMYK
Farbwerten die entsprechenden Vergleichsfarben in vielen Farbsystemen zu ermitteln.
Unter anderem auch Pantone C, Pantone U, RAL Classic, RAL Design, HKS K, HKS N.
Selbst Caparol und Brillux Lacke und Farben können ermittelt werden.

Auch die Berechnung von Vergleichsfarben sRGB zu CMYK oder CMYK zu RGB
ist möglich.
Mit einer Pipette lassen sich Farben vom Bildschirm aufnehmen.
Ermittelte Vergleichsfarben werden auch nach ihrer Übereinstimmung bewertet
und eine Farbabweichung zahlenmäßig angezeigt.

Link:
http://www.farbatlas.com

Ich finde diesen "Digitalen Farbatlas" in jeder Beziehung empfehlenswert
und 79 Euro sind für den Leistungsumfang nicht zuviel.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## SevenFEETunder (18. März 2004)

Doch da hast du mich schon richtig verstanden.

Hatte mir das ganze auf der unten stehenden Seite angesehen und bin doch sehr überrascht gewesen wie viele Fächer es dann doch gibt.

ppinnovations.de 

Also du meinst PANTONE ist der richtige Fächer etwa diesen PANTONE Process Guide EURO? Der Kostet schon 120 €.  Weil der SWOP kanns ja net sein.

Verstehe das nicht ganz ich habe hier so viel von den gelesen. Klar, das ich den Z Fächer nicht umbedingt brauche. Aber was ist mit K und N?

Bei den DCS sind ja dann wiederum auch die uncoated und coated bei.


----------



## Farbfächer (24. März 2004)

*Probleme mit Farben*

Hallo,

wenn du Interesse an einem neuen Farbfächer hast,
für 10 € könnte ich dir einen zu senden. Wäre ein handelsüblicher Fächer HKS N.

Gruß Thoralf


----------



## ptra (24. März 2004)

Farbfächer - Pantone oder HKS - geben Sonderfarben wieder, die mit normalen Offsetdruckfarben  - CMYK - oft nur annähernd, manchmal auch gar nicht  erreicht werden können. Was du brauchst, sind Farbtafeln für CMYK.
HKS Z (Z steht für Druck auf Zeitungspapier) z. Bspl. kommt für ´ne Flyerproduktion doch eher weniger in Frage. Um Farbtöne genau anlegen zu können, die du z. Bspl. im Photoshop auf dem Monitor siehst, mußt du die prozentualen Anteile von Cyan Magenta Yellow und Black bestimmen, damit Druck- und Monitorfarben annähernd ähnlich sind.
ptra


----------



## SevenFEETunder (25. März 2004)

Danke für das Angebot mit den Farbfächern, denke aber wir weden die wohl in so einem Packet kaufen. Da ist dann der Preis etwas besser.

Em also wenn ich das nun richtig verstehe ptra, dann wäre  diese DCS geschichte wohl Besser geeignet als die HKS.

Also ich mein Mittlerweile grübel ich über das HKS DTP-Paket 3.0 Preis 139,-
und DCS BOOK CMYK Mini Edition 199,-  (bestehend aus coated uncoated, newspaper etc.) die DTP Studios Sache die der Martin vorgeschlagen hat ist auch ganz Nett.

Ach ich weiß es langsam nicht mehr genau....


----------

